# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  Chia Seeds

## dannno

Seems to be a new fad.

Anybody eat these regularly or store them for when SHTF?

Apparently they are highly nutritious and also help quell hunger pangs, so they would be pretty optimal in a SHTF scenario.

----------


## dannno

Oh and it looks like somebody created a thread a few years back about them being good for diabetics, but most people just made fun of chia pets.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-of-diabetic-s

----------


## donnay

I love Chia seeds.  I don't see why you couldn't keep them for long term storage as long as you keep them in a cool dry place.

I put Chia seeds in my yogurt.  When I make breads (hamburger buns, crusty rolls and loaves) I sprinkle them on the top of the bread too.  Chia seeds are great for fiber and have a good amount of omega-3.  When I am hungry and do not want to eat snacks I mix some in my water and drink it down and fills me up.

----------


## fisharmor

I'm intrigued, but for $8 a pound (or more!), I'd rather eat expensive cuts of meat.

----------


## Czolgosz

After all these years I thought Chia was a brand name.  lol

----------


## dannno

> I'm intrigued, but for $8 a pound (or more!), I'd rather eat expensive cuts of meat.


I bought 5 lbs. for $4.59/lb at amazon, got free shipping I think by getting my total up to $25 (could buy another 5 lbs. or something else)

----------


## ryanmkeisling

> I'm intrigued, but for $8 a pound (or more!), I'd rather eat expensive cuts of meat.


Grow some.  I grew them this year on the farm.  They take care of themselves, a little water in the early days and then let them go to seed.  The greens are edible as well, the sprouts are delicious.

----------


## JasonC

Your better off with hemp protein. Has omega 3, 6, and 9 (don't waste your $ on fish oil), protein, fiber, a number of amino acids... and it's not very expensive. I buy this: http://www.vitacost.com/Smart-Basics...iber-Drink-Mix

...and it's on sale right now... dirt cheap.

----------


## ShaneEnochs

What exactly are they?  What do they taste like?

----------


## dannno

> What exactly are they?  What do they taste like?


They look and taste sorta like poppy seeds.

----------


## donnay

> What exactly are they?  What do they taste like?


They do not have much of a taste at all.  They remind me of poppy seeds.

Here is more information:
http://www.mychiaseeds.com/index.html

----------


## JasonC

Oh... and if anyone wants to buy that hemp product there is a "refer a friend" program in which we will each get ten free bucks to use on vitacost.com

----------


## ShaneEnochs

Poppy seeds... are those the ones on top of buns?

----------


## donnay

Here are some places to buy it fairly cheap:

http://nuts.com/cookingbaking/chia-s...FTOCtgodd3isnA
http://www.vitacost.com/productResul...t=chia%20seeds

----------


## donnay

> Poppy seeds... are those the ones on top of buns?

----------


## dannno

> Poppy seeds... are those the ones on top of buns?


Usually bagels or lemon flavored muffins:

----------


## Sola_Fide

> What exactly are they?  What do they taste like?


They are kind of tasteless.  I got a bag a few months ago and sometimes I put them on salads and peanut butter.  They're supposed to have your good fats and fiber.

----------

